# Persistent UTI



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Aloha!
I need some advice and assistance. My girl has been having a recurring UTI. About two months ago she started showing signs of a UTI. I took her into the vet. They ran some test and gave her antibiotics. Her test showed that she had bacteria, an inflamed bladder but no crystals. When she finished her antibiotics it came back with a vengace. She started to urinate blood. I immediately took her in and the vet have her stronger antibiotics for longer (two weeks). After two weeks she started showing signs of it again (consistently squatting). I took her in and they ran another test. The vet also gave her a shot of cortisone for the inflammation and a shot of antibiotics that should last two weeks. Her urinalysis came in and he said she still has an infection and her PH levels are high. He advised me to change her food to one that will help with her PH levels. I'm so lost! I'm not sure what is causing this stubborn UTI and high PH levels. 

She eats natures domain and has been eating it since I adopted her. Never had any issues until a few months ago. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Do you add Apple Cider vinegar to her diet? What about cranberry pills? Those can help prevent but full blown infections do need more than that. I am sorry you and your girl are going through this. My only thought is maybe it's incontinence? Is she spayed? But I would think the vet would know that.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I agree with Ames, I would get her on a quality cranberry supplement-- I get mine from Whole Foods. I'd also give her apple cider vinegar as well as a very high quality probiotic. I'm telling you, I have never seen better results since starting good probiotics. I give mine Primal Defense from garden of life.

Also put fresh parsley, kale and spinach in a blender and blend and pour on food. Good for immune health. Pumpkin seed oil is food too.

I'd not give any more antibiotics.....they are destroying her immune system.


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

Make sure her anal glands are not leaking...it took us months to realize this was happening to our bullmastiff. They can leak into her vagina and cause infection. Once she started to have them expressed monthly the UTI's stopped. And not to be gross but you may want to make sure she is keeping the area clean...some dogs are not as good at "grooming" as others, baby wipes are a option to help make sure.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

ALOHA!
Ames and Coach said it. my boy went through reoccurring UTI's when he hit puberty.
body chemistry in females is a little different but the strategy is the same. start by acidifying her system with apple cider vinegar and cranberry. i used this from costco. it has high potency and cost is decent.
http://www.costco.com/trunature%C2%AE-Cranberry-300-mg,-220-Softgels.product.11467967.html
together, they should lower the pH of her system and prevent bacteria from growing in the bladder. there is no need to change her food. but like Coach said, a probiotic does wonders for lowering toxins and increasing absorption of vitamins, minerals, etc. this makes the excretory system function mo' bettah.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

also urge her to drink lots of water. and take her out to empty her bladder as often as possible.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Great info others have gave. I would like to state that a vet properly trained in nutrition may make a suggestion for change in diet in this instance only because they know allergies to certain ingredients and grained foods can cause an over abundance of yeast being made therefore causing the uti's.(this is why probotics like Coach suggested along with a acidic like intake that she and Jokealoha suggested are VERY important) Unless you do not already have her on grain-free food the diet change is not necessary. Another question I would like to ask which will probably make you think why's she asking that but, I assure you is quite relevant.

What does her vulva look like? Is it normal and easily seen or are their small fatty or skin type rolls around it? Can you easily see the full slit in the vulva with out having to lay the dog on her back or push skin back to examine it?

The reason I ask is because if she has a recessed vulva it could be the cause. A recessed vulva can often be overlooked by most including vets if it is not real sever. Heres a little info on it Recessed vulva: An overlooked cause of chronic UTI in dogs

Brunob has a good suggestion as well about anal glands as they can be a nasty culprit to things such as uti's in females.

Here is a link at the bottom of the article is other possibilities also that could be causing chronic uti's What You Need to Know About Recurrent Urinary Tract Infections in Dogs

Picture examples of inverted/hooded/recessed vulva


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Info on prevention of uti's with inverted/hooded/recessed vulva (most the info is the same other members have given already)
http://www.heartypet.com/blog/?p=47


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> Do you add Apple Cider vinegar to her diet? What about cranberry pills? Those can help prevent but full blown infections do need more than that. I am sorry you and your girl are going through this. My only thought is maybe it's incontinence? Is she spayed? But I would think the vet would know that.





::::COACH:::: said:


> I agree with Ames, I would get her on a quality cranberry supplement-- I get mine from Whole Foods. I'd also give her apple cider vinegar as well as a very high quality probiotic. I'm telling you, I have never seen better results since starting good probiotics. I give mine Primal Defense from garden of life.
> 
> Also put fresh parsley, kale and spinach in a blender and blend and pour on food. Good for immune health. Pumpkin seed oil is food too.
> 
> I'd not give any more antibiotics.....they are destroying her immune system.


Thank you so much for the advice everyone!!! I haven't added any of that to her diet but I have read online of others doing so. How much should I give her? She is 50 pounds. I am also worried about her being on antibiotics for so long. I hate hate taking them myself lol so to have her on it scares me. I will make a trip to whole foods asap and get some for her. I really hope I can find the cause. UTIs are horrible.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

brunob said:


> Make sure her anal glands are not leaking...it took us months to realize this was happening to our bullmastiff. They can leak into her vagina and cause infection. Once she started to have them expressed monthly the UTI's stopped. And not to be gross but you may want to make sure she is keeping the area clean...some dogs are not as good at "grooming" as others, baby wipes are a option to help make sure.





JoKealoha said:


> ALOHA!
> Ames and Coach said it. my boy went through reoccurring UTI's when he hit puberty.
> body chemistry in females is a little different but the strategy is the same. start by acidifying her system with apple cider vinegar and cranberry. i used this from costco. it has high potency and cost is decent.
> http://www.costco.com/trunature®-Cranberry-300-mg,-220-Softgels.product.11467967.html
> together, they should lower the pH of her system and prevent bacteria from growing in the bladder. there is no need to change her food. but like Coach said, a probiotic does wonders for lowering toxins and increasing absorption of vitamins, minerals, etc. this makes the excretory system function mo' bettah.


BrunoB now that I think of it she did have very leaky anal glands prior to the infection. I have made it a habit to start wiping her with baby wipes after she goes outside. She is a very low squatter when she urinates and her anal glandes could very well be the reason. Thank you! 
JoeKealoha I am definitely going to start this! I am all about natural remedies and natural preventable measures. Thank you so much.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

MSK said:


> Great info others have gave. I would like to state that a vet properly trained in nutrition may make a suggestion for change in diet in this instance only because they know allergies to certain ingredients and grained foods can cause an over abundance of yeast being made therefore causing the uti's.(this is why probotics like Coach suggested along with a acidic like intake that she and Jokealoha suggested are VERY important) Unless you do not already have her on grain-free food the diet change is not necessary. Another question I would like to ask which will probably make you think why's she asking that but, I assure you is quite relevant.
> 
> What does her vulva look like? Is it normal and easily seen or are their small fatty or skin type rolls around it? Can you easily see the full slit in the vulva with out having to lay the dog on her back or push skin back to examine it?
> 
> ...


Thank you for that link and the information. I have been wondering if this would be a contribution to her UTI. She has a vulva that looks very similar to the last photo. As for her food, I also didn't think it needed to be changed. Both of my dogs are on it and my male has had no issues (he's been on it for over a year). She's been on it since March. The food is grain free and I bought it specifically for allergies because my male had some skin issues. It has helped clear both of their skin issues up.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I give a tbsp of the ACV bad one probiotic pill a day


----------

